#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Αναστολή προγράμματος εξοικονομώ κατ οίκον

## teosav

Συνάδερφοι καλησπέρα

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν έχει κάποιος ενημέρωση για την πορεία του προγράμματος εξοικονόμηση κατ οίκον μετά την αναστολή του σε νομούς της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας.

----------


## Xάρης

Πριν λίγο ήμουν σε τράπεζα για το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα και δεν είχαν κάποιο νεότερο.
Όσες αιτήσεις έχουν ήδη υποβληθεί ή έχουν λάβει προέγκριση δανείου, έχουν προτεραιότητα.

----------

